# Sump Pumps



## plumbrob

Was wondering what sump pumps you guys use. Most baskets in my area are 14". Tethered switches don't work well (tend to hang up). Prefer a vertical switch. I have been using Zoeller M-53 love the pump and motor but the switch sux! Considering switching to Liberty 257 any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## 3KP

*Sump pump*

I use either a sevens or blue angle pump. (mostly stevens pumps)


----------



## Don The Plumber

I use Stevens 90% of the time. Has a pressure switch, so no moving floats to hang up.Also available with warranty up to 7yrs. Draw back is, no adjustment for water level, but I don't think the Zoeller is adjustable either. If I need a longer cycle, or adjustable float for some reason, I use the Myers S33P-1.

I never had good luck with Zoeller sump pumps. Always the switch.
It cracks me up when I hear someone say, "good pump but the switch sux". I've heard that a million times. Well guess what, IMO if the switch sux, so does the pump, because the end result, is still a flood. I think the cycle, or float differential is way too short, on the most popular one ( think its 53? but not sure) which causes the already POS switch to cycle more often than normal, thus shortening its life span. In fact, I can't remember ever replacing a Zoeller, that wasn't the switch problem.


----------



## dankman

Zoeller M53, I don't run into switch issues too much with them.


----------



## SewerRatz

We use the Hydromatic D-A-1 pumps with the pressure activated switch. When the switch goes bad (all pumps switches go bad) it is very easy to change out, its a single screw that holds the switch to the pump. In most cases the switches last 4 years or longer, and the pumps I see them lasting on average of 7+ years, just had a few people call me with 15 year old pumps that they wanted changed out.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

You guys jinxed me. 

Been using the M53 Zoeller. Just had a call, the pump was rapidly cycling on and off. Bad switch:furious::wallbash: Also had one a couple weeks ago.

Theres a wasted hour I can never get back.

Thanks Zoeller, you's.

Gonna start thinking about Myers.


----------



## dankman

RealLivePlumber said:


> You guys jinxed me.
> 
> Been using the M53 Zoeller. Just had a call, the pump was rapdily cycling on and off. Bad switch:furious::wallbash: Also had one a couple weesk ago.
> 
> Theres a wasted hour I can never get back.
> 
> Thanks Zoeller, you's.
> 
> Gonna start thinking about Myers.



The funny thing about this post is I've never had that problem with a Zoeller but have had more than one Myers dump out on me within 2 months of me installing it.


----------



## Don The Plumber

dankman said:


> The funny thing about this post is I've never had that problem with a Zoeller but have had more than one Myers dump out on me within 2 months of me installing it.


Thats because you probobly installed the Myers wrong. No, just messin with ya.I guess pumps are like restaurants, get 1 bad experience with either one, & they suck for life.


----------



## dankman

Don The Plumber said:


> Thats because you probobly installed the Myers wrong. No, just messin with ya.I guess pumps are like restaurants, get 1 bad experience with either one, & they suck for life.



Actually I prefer Myers for larger pumps in lift stations but I've had some bad luck with their sump pumps.


----------



## plumbrob

Don The Plumber said:


> Thats because you probobly installed the Myers wrong. No, just messin with ya.I guess pumps are like restaurants, get 1 bad experience with either one, & they suck for life.


I have had alot more then 1 bad experience with the Zoeller including in my own house. I have a couple of the Liberty 257 pumps in service now since my last post. I will put one in my own pit as soon as one of my Zoellers takes a dump. 

Has anyone ever tried the Zoeller "Smart Pak Plus" pump altenator? It allows two pumps to cycle alternately also has a built in alarm to let the customer know when a pump fails and automatically cycles the good pump. I put one in my own home about 18 monts ago and have a few in the field as well, so far so good. While I believe battery/water back-ups are a good idea I see more floods due to primary/back-up failures more than power failures. Usually the primary fails and the battery is dead then the customers discovers the problem when there is 6" of water in the basement.


----------



## ILPlumber

plumbrob said:


> I have had alot more then 1 bad experience with the Zoeller including in my own house. I have a couple of the Liberty 257 pumps in service now since my last post. I will put one in my own pit as soon as one of my Zoellers takes a dump.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried the Zoeller "Smart Pak Plus" pump altenator? It allows two pumps to cycle alternately also has a built in alarm to let the customer know when a pump fails and automatically cycles the good pump. I put one in my own home about 18 monts ago and have a few in the field as well, so far so good. While I believe battery/water back-ups are a good idea I see more floods due to primary/back-up failures more than power failures. Usually the primary fails and the battery is dead then the customers discovers the problem when there is 6" of water in the basement.


I have used the setup on a duplex sewage system. Best thing you can do for the pump is have a large pit.


----------

